# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2000s >  WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ Πρωτάθλημα 2008 (25.5,Νοvotel)

## Muscleboss

Το πανελλήνιο πρωτάθλημε της WABBA θα γίνει την Κυριακή 25 Μαίου στο ξενοδοχείο Νοβοτέλ στην Αθήνα.



Ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να δραστηριοποιηθεί και αυτή η ομοσπονδία στο διαδίκτυο και να έχουμε καλύτερη ενημέρωση και αφίσσες των αγώνων.

ΜΒ

----------


## ioannis1

ευχαpιστουμε mb.  :03. Military All OK:

----------


## Spyro D

Οπως καθε χρονο θα ειμαστε εκει....  :05. Posing:  
Παιδια αν θελετε ενημερωστε με ποιοι κ αν θα πατε!!

----------


## toula_nomikou

Eγω θα παω κι εκει  :01. lol:   :01. lol:

----------


## billys15

Δυστυχως για εμας του βορειους ειναι μακρια  :01. Smile:

----------


## SOLID

Λιγο οφ αλλα δεν ξερω!!!ΠΟΥ ειναι το νοβοτελ???????????????

----------


## toula_nomikou

Στη Μιχαηλ Βοδα 1 και Λιοσιων κοντα στη Πλατεια Βαθυς

----------


## Spyro D

Τουλα ο Γιωργος θα αγωνιστει?

----------


## toula_nomikou

Δεν νομιζω γιατι εχει πολλους αγωνες θα διαλεξει μερικους αλλα θα αποφασισει στο τελος οταν δει σε πια φαση ειναι πιο ετοιμο το σωμα του

----------


## stelios30

Εγω παντως και θα παω και θα παιξω στον αγωνα οσα απ τα μελοι θα ναι εκει θα χαρω πολυ να γνωριστουμε.

----------


## RUHL

σορυ για το οφφ τοπικ μια ερωτηση  ολοι οι αθλητες εδω στην ελλαδα μπορουν να παρουν μερος σε οποια ομοσπονδια θελουν δλδ δεν υπαρχει κανενας κανονας που να λεει πχ κατσε μονο στην ΝΑΒΒΑ η θα φας μηδενισμο αν πας και παρεις μερος σε αλλες (δεν ξερω ρωταω)  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Spyro D

Στελλιο πες μου σε πια κατηγορια θα παιξεις...[θα ερθω να τα πουμε κ απο κοντα!!]Ρε φιλε κανεις προετοιμασια τοσο καιρο κ δεν μας ειπες τιποτα..???εκτος κ αν το ειπες κ δεν το εχω διαβασει...

----------


## Niiick

εννοιτε πως θα ειμαι εκει παιζει στα φιτνες φιλος οικογενειακος 1.90  απο  εκατο κιλα ++ εχει πεσει σε 89

----------


## toula_nomikou

Yπαρχοθν κανονισμοι ruhl αλλα επειδη δεν εχουν αθλητες κανουν τα στραβα ματια  :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:

----------


## RUHL

:01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Spyro D

:02. Wink:   :02. Wink:   :02. Wink:   :02. Wink:   :02. Wink:

----------


## RUHL

> Στελλιο πες μου σε πια κατηγορια θα παιξεις...[θα ερθω να τα πουμε κ απο κοντα!!]Ρε φιλε κανεις προετοιμασια τοσο καιρο κ δεν μας ειπες τιποτα..???εκτος κ αν το ειπες κ δεν το εχω διαβασει...


http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2355
 :02. Chinese:

----------


## Spyro D

Σωστος ruhl ευχαριστω!!!  :02. Rocking:

----------


## Muscleboss

Λογικά θα είμαι εκεί, αν και συνηθίζω να πηγαίνω μόνο στους πρωινούς προκριματικούς. 

ΜΒ

----------


## Muscleboss

Την ερχόμενη Κυαρική 11 Μαίου στη Νάξο, κάνει η ίδια ομοσπονδία το Mr. Αιγαίο 2008... τελευταία στιγμή τόμαθα...

ΜΒ

----------


## RUHL

Αν και ειναι λιγο οφφ αλλα το πανεληνιο της IFBB θα γινει 18 Μαϊου στο Βελλιδειο στη Θεσαλονικη ειναι απο τα αλλα συντομα γεγονοτα

----------


## argyrakis

> Το πανελλήνιο πρωτάθλημε της WABBA θα γίνει την Κυριακή 25 Μαίου στο ξενοδοχείο Νοβοτέλ στην Αθήνα.
> 
> Ελπίζω κάποια στιγμή να δραστηριοποιηθεί και αυτή η ομοσπονδία στο διαδίκτυο και να έχουμε καλύτερη ενημέωση και αφίσσες των αγώνων.
> 
> ΜΒ


Έχω μια αφίσα τον αγώνων αλά είναι πολύ μεγάλη για να την σκαναρω και να την βάλω

----------


## RUHL

μια φωτο με κινητο?  :02. Chinese:

----------


## alekoukosmyconian

> μια φωτο με κινητο?



μέχρι τότε ελπίζω να έχω αγοράσει ψηφιακή και όχι να τραβάω βίντεος και φωτογραφίες με το κινητό πάλι.!


περιμένουμε με ανυπονησία, ειδικά στο διάλλειμμα που βγαίνουμε έξω και βγάζουμε φωτός με τους αθλητές και τσακίζουμε τις σοκολάτες πρωτείνης!

----------


## RUHL

επειδη μαλον δεν ξερεις πολυ πως "δουλευουμε" σε αυτο το φορουμ επειδη εχεις συνηθησει τα αλλα η απαντηση πηγαινε στο ποστ πανω μου στον στρατο δλδ να τραβηξη μια φωτο με το κινητο(στα γρηγορα) την αφησα(που λογικα οι περισσοτεροι τωρα πια εχουν τετοια κινητα)  η να την τραβηξη με ψηφιακη αν εχει επειδη δεν χωραει στο scaner

Για εξηκονομηση χορου και ευκολη αναγνωση(ετσι ελεγε ενας παλιος admin) αν πας να απαντησης στον απο πανω σου μην κανεις quote (αμα ειναι ολοκληρο το ποστ του τουλαχιστον ) 
αυτα ετσι μια ενημερωση  :08. Toast:   :08. Toast:

----------


## argyrakis

> μια φωτο με κινητο?

----------


## RUHL

:03. Awesome:   :03. Awesome:   :03. Awesome:   :03. Awesome:   :03. Awesome:   :03. Awesome:   :03. Awesome:   :03. Awesome:   :03. Awesome:   :03. Awesome:

----------


## perastikos

Ξέρουμε τιμή εισητηρίου;

----------


## Muscleboss

Λογίκά για τα προκριματικά 10 ευρώ και τα τελικά 15 ευρώ. (δεν είμαι όμως σίγουρος)

Όσα μέλη του φόρουμ έρθουν το πρωί στα προκριματικά θα έχουν μειωμένη τιμή 8) 

ΜΒ

----------


## getbigstaybig

ΘΑ ειμαι εκει σιγουρα.αγωνιζεται φιλαρακι μου στη junior πρωτη του φορα.

αργυρακη την εχω και εγω την αφισα.ο Αντωνης ειναι φιλος μου.

θα χαρω πολυ να γνωριστω με οσους ειναι εκει.

----------


## Spyro D

Παιδια ενημερωστε με λιγο.Επιδη θα ερθω το πρωι στα προκρηματικα...τι ωρα να ειμαι εκει??

[Ο Αντωνης ειναι στην αφισα....??????????  :02. Affraid:  ]Τον βλεπω συχνα κ....πιστεψτε με δεν εχετε ιδεα ποσο ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟΣ αθλητης ειναι.....]

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Μίλησα με τον τσουνακη τον πρόεδρο θα ξεκινήσουν στις 10 το πρωί την κυριακή θα είμαστε εκεί με εναν απο χρυσούπολη δικό μου και τον στέλιο απο δράμα .απλά θα ενημερώσω και για τους αγώνες στην χρυσούπολη που θα γίνουν στην 1 ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ και είναι πρόκρηση για το παγκόσμιο στην κατερίνη και όσοι αθλητές ενδαφέρονται μπορούν να συμετέχουν .
αυτό γίνετε γιατί για να γίνουν καλοί αγώνες πρέπει να υπάρχουν αθλητές γιατί οι αθλητές δίνουν την παράσταση το σόου που βλέπουν οι θεατές γι αυτό και συμετέχουμε και στην WABBA που είναι μια ομοσπονδία που έχει την ιστορία της .
απλά στην ΝΑΒΒΑ  πάγια τακτική είναι γι αυτούς τούς αθλητές  που έρχονται απο μακρυά να έχουν πληρωμένα τα ξενοδοχεία απο τους διοργανωτές και εξασφαλισμένα δωμάτια για συνοδούς και φιλάθλους , όταν πρόκειτε για ξένους τότε υποδοχή απο το αεροδρόμιο με ταξί , ακόμη και λεοφωρείο όπως είχαμε  στο πανευρωπαικό στη χρυσούπολη .
Θα χαρούμε να συναντηθούμε και με τα άλλα παιδιά από το φόρουμ να τα πούμε και απο κοντά.

----------


## Spyro D

nice......  :02. Rocking:  
Ηλια Θα τα πουμε μαλλον την Κυριακη!!

----------


## Muscleboss

Ο αγώνας τελείωσε πριν λίγο και νομίζω ήταν αρκετά καλός.

Η ιστοσελίδα και το φόρουμ έκαναν αισθητή τη παρουσία τους. Δεν ήμουν στους τελικούς αλλά μου μεταφέρθηκε ότι έγινε και αναφορά της σελίδας μας από τον εκφωνητή των αγώνων κ. Σιγάλα.

Παρών ο γερόλυκος και τεράστιος Ηλίας Τριανταφύλλου, ο Στελιος Καμπουρίδης (stelios30) που πήρε τη 2η θέση στην κατηγορία body fitness. O Στέλιος ήταν σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση, αλλά όχι στο 100% και το οποίο ελπίζουμε να δείξει σε μια βδομάδα στη Χρυσούπολη. Σωστές αναλογίες, και άψογο στήσιμο τα χαρακτηριστικά της παρουσίας του.   :05. Biceps:  

Στην παρέα μας ήταν και ένας αθλητής της χαμηλής Bodybuilding από τη Χρυσούπολης Καβάλας ο Τάσσος (μου διαφέυγει το επίθετο) ο οποίος κατέκτησε την 3η θέση στην κατηγορία του, και ο οποιός με λιγη ακόμη δουλεία στις πόζες του, θα ήταν πιο ψηλά.

Γενικός νικητής ένας εκπληκτικός αθλητής της μεσαίας κατηγορίας, ο ελληνο-αιγύπτιος Σαιτ, με φοβερές μάζες και μυικότητα.

(Ζητώ συγνώμη που δεν έχω φωτογραφίες από τον αγώνα αυτή τη στιγμή, αλλά πιστεύω ότι θα είναι ο τελευταίος αγώνας από τον οποίο δεν θα έχουμε άμεσα φωτογραφικό υλικό, αν και είχα κανονίσει.)

ΜΒ

----------


## Niiick

ναι οντως ωραιοι αγωνες  :03. Awesome:   στα προκριματικα πηγα τον στελιο τον ειδα τελειος κ ο τριανταφυλλου ηταν σαν βουνο  :02. Clown:   :02. Clown:   στα junior πανο θυμασαι εναν τελειο αυτος πιθανον να κερδισε του φωναζε απο κατω ενας με ενα ροζ πουκαμισο συνεχεια  :01. ROFL:   α κ τι επαθε αυτος στη ψηλη αντρων?αφυδατωση?

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικες φωτό από το Μr Hellas που εγινε στις 25 Μαίου το 2008.

*Fitness*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Juniors*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Body fitness*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Masters*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Women*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Short bb*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Medium bb*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Tall bb*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Guest posers - Κεφαλιανος, Σαρακίνης*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Νικητης της μεσαιας και του γενικου ,Mr Hellas 2008, o Οσμαν Ελ Σαϊντ.*

----------


## RAMBO

Σαρακινης και Κεφαλιανος σε μια αλλη εποχη  :03. Clap:

----------

